# D&D reference in last night South Park



## MEG Hal (Apr 25, 2003)

Anyone catch it?  I did by accident, but I loved it!


----------



## ph34r (Apr 25, 2003)

What was the reference?


----------



## maddman75 (Apr 25, 2003)

The boys were playing detective, and had tracked down some other kids that had stolen a doll.  So these other kids start playing criminals.

"Pow-pow-pow"



"Hey - I got you!"

"No you didn't!  I have magic wizard armor!"

"We aren't playing Dungeons & Dragons, dumb***"


----------



## MEG Hal (Apr 25, 2003)

maddman75 said:
			
		

> *The boys were playing detective, and had tracked down some other kids that had stolen a doll.  So these other kids start playing criminals.
> 
> "Pow-pow-pow"
> 
> ...




That was it...it made me LOL


----------



## ph34r (Apr 25, 2003)

Good stuff!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2003)

It was funny


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 25, 2003)

Darnet, I keep forgetting to watch South Park lately.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Apr 25, 2003)

I think one of the writers for Southpark is a gamer.  There have been several episodes where D&D has been mentioned.  I even remember one of the characters dressing up as a paladin at one time   It was the episode where they were on a quest to return a Lord of the Rings video tape to the video rental store


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 25, 2003)

That episode was awesome...

Then again South Park tends to be that way...


----------



## Neowolf (Apr 25, 2003)

"We need a paladin with a Constitution score of at least 18..."


----------

